# .
!  , ,      .
   - ,      :Wow:  ,       ? :Embarrassment:

----------

" "   . . .      ,     . , ,   ,  .
  -,  "", "", "",  . .   /            .  . !

----------

- " ,   "   :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  


> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------

" " -  ,     .     (   ),          :Smilie:       -       :Smilie:

----------


## Helma

"1- 6.0" ,    (  ,     ,        :Smilie: ).   ,    ,     .          ,         . . .
   ,  !  :yes:

----------


## agur

.      :Big Grin:

----------


## Mouse Grey

Acces,    1 ,      :Smilie:

----------

,        ...
...   , ?...

----------


## V

"  "?    ...-

----------


## Lahja

,  ,   ,  .
   ,       ,    " " )))          -  (( 
     ,   ((

----------


## tktha

.  3 .     .

----------

:yes: !   : 
1.      
2.  .  ( ::flirt:: )
3.     ,    ! :Talk:   :Type: 

 -        :Embarrassment:  ???

----------

> -        ???


  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  .          .  .       - " ". :Frown:  
      !          ,    .   :Wink:

----------

> " " -  ,     .     (   ),               -


      .    " ",    .      .   ,     " , ?",  ... :Smilie:

----------

.  .  ,   .  ,    -  !  "  3000".   .

----------

, ..                    -        .        .
      /           (  ).  ""  .

----------


## _

1 . ... "" -   .  - !   :Frown:  
  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 1974

1 .         . ,  ...   ""!   ,  -   .

----------


## Mouse Grey

"  3000"   .  .    .     ?   :Smilie:

----------

4.1. 2  ,   4    ))))

----------

> 4.1. 2  ,   4    ))))


  :Wow:

----------

,           ,   ,    ,     )))

----------

> ,    -  !


     ?
   ?         ....?    - ? ?          ?
           .
    .     ,         . 
 :Dezl:

----------


## _

,      :yes:       ,          (:).        "  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mouse Grey

-   ,       :Smilie: 
      .  :Smilie:

----------

> 


,     "   "

----------

,  ,   ,   ,         .    ,          .  ))))

----------

> ?
>    ?         ....?    - ? ?          ?
>            .
>    .     ,         .


       .      


> 


     ,     .    .     , ,        .     ,  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -,  "", "", "",  . .   /            .  . !


       ? :Wink:  
 ,  ,    ,         ...




> -   ,     
>       .


  ,       ,   .   ,     .




> ,  ,   ,   ,         .    ,          .  ))))


       .  *  -  =   
  .  ( )  - +  .
 ? :Confused:

----------


## 78Ya

.    ,   .     .            ,    .

----------


## DERS

.    .   ""   :      .     .       :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

.    (        )  ,  ,   ,  3-5  . 
 .     :  ?  :Wow: 
     .     .    2        , ..           .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Irinka

-    ,      .  ,   ,    .    ,   ,     ,       ,   . ,      - ,    -.       .           . ..      ,        .       ,   ,     (,   - ).         ,    .
    ,     .

----------


## imposer

.
 :Smilie:   ,     .

   .
    ,     ,   , ...
AceMoney  1 .

 AceMoney     ,       "",  ,
 1        .    ,       :Frown:      ,        ,         :Smilie: 

     Microsoft Money.  AceMoney    microsoft' .     2007 Home & Business.   -   ,     Deluxe,     " ".
       .   ,     ,  ,     1      .        MS Money.
   ,   1     .
   ,    ,    ,     ,       :Smilie: 
    ,    

   ,  ,   .

   ~ 30 ,   PDF ~ 10 .

Home Page: http://www.microsoft.com/money/Produ...s.aspx?pid=003

----------

> :  ? 
>      .


      ,      :Big Grin:  .
 ,       .
   ,       -  .      .... :Hmm:

----------

> ,     "   "


,    :- ,    ,    :yes:   -   :yes:

----------


## Irinka

> ,


    . 
     -         (,  , ,  ,       ).           - .
        -   ,   .    -  . , ,    ,      ,      (,   ,   ).      ( ) -     ?

----------

> ,


,  ,   , .  :Smilie: 
             ,     (   ,   ,   "").      ,     ,      .         .
    , ,      .      ,   " "  :Smilie:  ,     ,     ,   ""

----------

,    -     .   -  ,       .   ?

----------

> ,    -     .   -  ,       .   ?


       " ?" -   . 
     ,         .   . .  , ,  ,   .    ,     .    ,       :Embarrassment:  .      ?
,    ,       ,              .  ,       -     .

----------

> 


,  ,  .



> -     .


  :yes:

----------

?"


> " ?" -   . 
>      ,         .


 , 


> :  ?


   .
,   ,       :Frown: 
,      (,    ,    "") ,   ,     ,   "?"
         ,    ,   -,   ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:    .
    ,   ,    ,   .   .

----------


## Irinka

> ,    ,   -,   ,    ,       .
>     ,   ,    ,   .   .


 !   ,   , -         (       10%  ,       3  ).

----------

> !   ,   , -         (       10%  ,       3  ).





> ,   ,    ,   .   .





> !          ,    .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

6  ,       /        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

,     , -,  -     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lahja

> ,     , -,  -     .


 :Wow:   :EEK!:   :Wow:    ?????        ,    11  19   ,           :yes:

----------

> ?????        ,    11  19   ,




 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  ,   !      - .          :Frown:

----------


## -

?      ,    6 ,   " "  , ,        ,  !     ,  .
    ",, !" :Wow:

----------

> ,   !   *   -* .


          ? :Big Grin:

----------


## -

[QUOTE=;50971635] :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  ,   !

----------


## -

?
 ,     -   ,      ,           (      ),                ,    ""    .   :     ,

----------

> ?


      .       ,     ,      .       :Frown:        - .     ,            ,      :Wow:   :Embarrassment:  
    ,                  :yes:  
      , ..   ,  ,      ...

----------


## Lahja

> ,     -   ,      ,           (      ),                ,    ""    .


      -    - .
   ,               .
        -,        ,          :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## -

?    -   ?  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------


## Lahja

> ?    -   ?


  :yes:  
    .
      ,      ,         -       :Smilie:  
        )))         :yes:     ,

----------


## -

, ,  - (  ,      ),     ,   ,  ,    
(    .  ,  .  :Wow:   :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------

" ". .      .
       -  . 
  ,      .  .         ,     ,    ,   ...
   ,      ,   .  , ,      .  excel,  " ".           -     ... :Wink:

----------

> -     ...


 ,     :Embarrassment:  ,      :Wow:

----------


## Fosihas

**,     ,    .

----------

:
 - , , , 

 (, ,  ,   ) - ,       
,  

   - , , , , ,  
 - , , , ,  

 , ,   25-30% .    ,   , -  -.  - 10  50%   . 
   -   .     . :Embarrassment:  
 "" . 
       17  70%.  , ... :Big Grin:

----------

> :
>  - , , , 
> 
>  (, ,  ,   ) - ,       
> ,  
> 
>    - , , , , ,  
>  - , , , ,  
> .


!    - (  ),    ,      ,    ...  -     :Frown:       ,   , .
 ,    !      !

----------

EXCEL. 
   .   :Big Grin:

----------

> EXCEL. 
>    .


..      ?   ? -   
 :Hmm:   :Confused:   :Silly:

----------

.  ,    "" ,    "  ,  !!!",           ,   .  .  :Wink:   "  ..."  .
  , ...

----------


## LTP

1         ?  :Embarrassment: 
 ......

----------


## shape

> 1         ? 
>  ......

----------


## NataliaGor

3 .    ,   ,  ,       ,      ,  , ,  .
  .     .
  .

----------


## &

> 


!
        ,       -   .    1:,   .   ,      ,           ,     .      ""   .     ,        ?       e-mail,   ,    ,        e-mail-.   !
vick23@mail.ru

----------


## _

,    -   ,   -    30% ,      .    ,    " "       :Smilie:        ,    .     -     .
 , IMHO,   5       -  ..

----------

[QUOTE/]...   ,    " "      ....
 , IMHO,   5       -  ..[/QUOTE]

,   ,           :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## SleepyBrain

.    ,       .           :Smilie:   :Smilie:             .

     ,  ,            .

----------

> ,  ,            .


   ,     ?! :yes:   :Hmm:   ::flirt::

----------

1 ?

----------


## lava

2  ... ...  - "",   ,  ...  Excel  ,      "",    ,  ...  -       :Wow:  ,  ,      ,   8               ,    (    :EEK!:  )...  ,   -  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lava,     ? , .

----------


## lava

http://www.freeware.ru/cgi-bin/program.pl?prog_id=2732
 ,  ,   ,  ...     - ,   (     )  :yes:  
  ,

----------

lava    ,   .  ,   , ?

----------


## lava

-  e-mail ( ). :Smilie:         ,    ,  -,   .,    ..          ,       ..

----------

lava,        .  .

----------


## VFR800

.
      .
 :
1.  ,  ", , , , , , "    "". 
2.        .
3.  ""        .
4.     -     6  -   , ,  ,   , ,  .   "".
   .
    -      " "   .   -     ?  ?     ?    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## lava

> .
>       .
>  :
> 1.  ,  ", , , , , , "    "". 
> 2.        .
> 3.  ""        .
> 4.     -     6  -   , ,  ,   , ,  .   "".
>    .
>     -      " "   .   -     ?  ?     ?    !!!


,   :yes: 
  ,     .    ,     :Smilie: ,   ,  ,          . ..   ,  .    ..,    = .    -      ,     " /".        :Wink:

----------


## Galk

,   
http://livefinances.ru/
     /

----------


## bodryj

,        ?

----------

:
   webmoney  ,     ,  ,       excel'.

----------

2 .   ,          ,     .
 :
1. -   .
2.       -  ,      .
3.       : , , ,  ,  -   .        2    .     . ,   -     (   5).
4.    .
  -  ,     3   2.   :  -  -  - ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     .


,    ,    / "":
" ,   . ,    - ."

----------

:Redface:  ,  ,   ,  ,   ,  ,

----------


## shape

1    1-  8
   ?

----------


## Tortilla

*shape*,          ...

----------


## Elena.78.78

:Big Grin:       .. ,        . 
, ""     :Cry:

----------


## ZZZhanna

90-   ,       ,        ( ).    ., , -     ,     .  ,   -  .  ,   -     .    . 
     -       .
  .   ,  ,   ,    ,        .   , ,   ,   ,      :Big Grin: 
      . 
    Excel.   ,    ,      Excel   .           .

----------

18    
50-62-
44-50-
51,52-50-  
  ..  ..

----------


## Programada

> 1    1-  8
>    ?


  ,     -  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lava

> 18    
> 50-62-
> 44-50-
> 51,52-50-  
>   ..  ..


  ,  ,         -   ?)))

----------


## _UNA_

-        ... ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,         -   ?)))


    -   ,     .   -  .  :Wink:

----------


## lava

> -   ,     .   -  .


     "-":      ,    ,  ,  ,   "  " ,  ... :yes: 

     ,  "  ,   ,  ,   ".   ,   ,   ,  ...    " "  :     / (  :          ,,    ,       -  , /   :Stick Out Tongue: )...
   -  .    ,  ,    -  ,      :Wink:

----------


## kontroler

> ,  ,    -  ,


  .
     15 . 
 ,     .    ,    .
 -      .
 -       ,  ,    ,      (   ),    - .   .   .          .
 -   ,      /.    2140   (  -   4 ).  
   ,   .. ,     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

,   ,    .     ,   ,         ?           ,    , ,  5000   ? ,    1000  !         ?  ?  ,       ,  -     ,     . ,   ,  .    ,    (   )   , ,   ,     .          ,   .       ,  .  .
   ! ,  ? )))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,


  ...

----------


## sprut75

*WinBlack Pro*   .      !

----------


## nata-u

,   .       ,    .       .
    :    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
    -    ,          -   "".  :Smilie:

----------


## pearlS

.
     Exsel,   .         - . ,     ,   .
      ,  ,   :Wow:     .
   ,    .   ( ),  -     . 
    5      ,     ,             

      .




> "  ,   ,  ,   "


  , 
   ,     .     ,    .

----------

2       .       ))))        !    .   .

----------


## happy_rabbit

-       iPhone?  ,      .

----------


## bijin

> -       iPhone?  ,      .


     ??

----------


## Reehani

=))      )
     ..    ..   :Embarrassment:  

 :yes:

----------

http://www.drebedengi.ru
   ,          .
 ,     ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## bijin

** , ,  ,  )))

----------


## Lizavetta

> =))      )
>      ..    ..


  ,       ,              ,         :Wow:       ,         ,      .   ,         . 
       ,           :Smilie:

----------


## e-fx

AbilityCash. ˸, .   .    .

----------


## ipirina

!     )))    ,   ""  ))     "")      .  ,  !        :yes:

----------


## Jrafi

> ? 
>  ,  ,    ,         ...
> 
> 
>   ,       ,   .   ,     .
> 
> 
>        .  *  -  =   
>   .  ( )  - +  .
>  ?


i want a new one for me. cause i have not any still. :Cool:

----------

Exel.     .      .   ,   ,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## khotinchuk

.  ,    ,           . ,      -       ,  .     .      ,     -  .

----------


## gnews

:Smilie: 

"   " 


         -
    "   ",
        ,
       !

         -
    , , , :
    "    
      ",

    "    
       ",
    "     
       ".

    ,     -
    " ,     ,

       ,  ",

    "    ,
         ,
      ,    
    (    )",

    "   
    (     !) -
      -  ,  ,
      ,   !" ,

    "    ,

     :   
      !

         !
      ,
       .
     ?     ".

    ,    -
    "    
       "
    (    !),

    "    
      ,

       ",

    "    -
        !",
    "   
       !",

    "     ,

        ,
      ( !) .

    ,    ,
      ,  !
        ,
        !"

    ,    -
       !
    (    
       !) -

    ,  
     ,    
       (    ),
     ,    !

----------

